# My rainbow eyes tutorial :D



## xsparkage (Aug 11, 2006)

haha so i was bored, and a few people asked for a tutorial (im flattered! hehe) so i made one! first one too ;]

here is what i used-





Bright Fuschia Pigment (mine is pressed, using it loose works just as well)
Orange e/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Bitter e/s
Electric Eel e/s
Violet Pigment (again, its pressed)
Gold Dusk Pigment as a highlight (also pressed! haha, i loveee pressed pigments!)

Bare Canvas Paint as a base

Brush #228- Mini Shader Brush
Brush #224- Blender
Mascara X
Eye Kohl in Smolder

the key to this look is using a small brush for the shadows. youre only putting each shadow in a tiny place on your lid, so you want a small brush. my friend threw this brush in my basket at a CCO, and im in love. before this i would use the 219 pencil brush :]





Put your base on your lid and blend it in, followed by a loose powder of any sort, so that your lids are nice and smooth and ready for shadows.





Load your 228 with bright fuschia (or any other bold pink color. i dont like using red, it kinda takes you out of the look as it doesnt really go with the flow, if you get what i mean) and put it on your inner lid, moving your brush side to side. only go out so far, and make sure it go around your tearducts so that you get the pink on your lower lashes as well :]





Next ofcourse, is orange! make sure youre blending the orange into bright fuschia very well, going side to side up your lid. we want zero harsh lines here. if you get too much orange over the bright fuschia, you can always go back later to add more pink :]





time for yellow! i like to make sure its in the middle of my lid, because i always have a problem of not being able to fit all the colors on, and purple always gets ripped off with no space :] again, make sure you go over the orange with the yellow, blending with your brush side to side moving up the lid. also, chrome yellow alone tends to look too matte for my liking. normall ill add some shimmery gold color (usually the yellowgold UD color from the deluxe shadows) but this time i didnt.





Bitter doesnt show up very green on its own, but we can fix that later. bitter blends well with chrome yellow, so you probably wont even have to think about it. dont forget to put your shadows on your bottom lid as well! :]





Electric Eel can be a little tricky. i always blend this one really carfully, going over Bitter so that it gives it more of a greener look. doing this will give you a line inbetween your green and yellow, so youll have to add a bit more chrome yellow to blend it out.





As i said before and as you can see, violet only gets a teeeny bit of space, but thats okay. i give it a nice line and it looks good.





after ive added all my shadows, i always go back and put more above my crease because i want it to be more noticeable when my eyes are open. i just take a little shadow, and wherever the color was that i want higher, ill put it on the middle of my lid and just work my way up and blend it out when its as high as i want it, because harsh lines are a no no. after that, ill take my 224 and put just a bit of gold dusk and use it as a highlight. this will also make your shadows fade out and look all peachy keen :]





next is eyeliner. the way i do my eyeliner is ill line my waterline very heavily, then squeeze my lids shut a few times, and then reapply on my lower waterline. this will get the liner on your upper waterline, which i have a really hard time doing with a pencil (i poke myself and then get watery eyes and its a mess!) and this will make your upper lashes look fuller!





next, add mascara! make sure you move your brush back and forth to cover any shadows that may have colored your lashes!





what i also do (that i forgot to this time, haha) is take an angled brush, put some carbon shadow on it, and line my lashline with a really thin line, mainly in that little space where your lashes and lid meet. that will also take away some of the color you may get on top of your lashes, and will make them look fuller.


haha, im so wordy and confusing. this was done pretty quickly, so its not really as vibrant as it usually is, but i hope that was an okay tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMK what you thought, please!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 11, 2006)

Great tut.


----------



## star1692 (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome tutorial girl!!  Lots of detail so I can actually understand what to do.  Thanks!


----------



## ben (Aug 11, 2006)

so hot


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

this is one of the better rainbow eyes tutorials I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats beautiful, I love it


----------



## Caderas (Aug 11, 2006)

gorgeous!  such a pretty rainbow eye!  nice job.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 11, 2006)

Very good! thanks for the tips!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes,.. you did a great job,.. I will definitely be trying this one!


----------



## xkatietron (Aug 12, 2006)

I may have just orgasmed a bit. I LOVE IT SDJFOIFDJG


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG THAT'S SO CREATIVE AND AWESOME! I love it!!!


----------



## adeleybean (Aug 12, 2006)

That is AWESOME. You are awesome. I love you.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 13, 2006)

wow. great job


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

So colourful! Very cool.


----------



## Commander Beck (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, that's gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 13, 2006)

:notworthy: so so gorgeous!


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Aug 13, 2006)

Great, great tutorial but I have one question. How do you make your pigments pressed?


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Aug 13, 2006)

Great, great tutorial but I have one question. How do you make your pigments pressed?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helloitsjeanna* 
_Great, great tutorial but I have one question. How do you make your pigments pressed?_

 

under Tutorials, there's a couple different ideas on how to


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay this rocks! I have alllllllll of those colors (except Gold Dusk and Violet) so yay, fun!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_this is one of the better rainbow eyes tutorials I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 Thanks


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_this is one of the better rainbow eyes tutorials I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











 Thanks for the tut!!


----------



## xsparkage (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helloitsjeanna* 
_Great, great tutorial but I have one question. How do you make your pigments pressed?_

 

put some pigment (maybe like 3/4 tsp?) in a container and mix it with a bit of alcohol, so its like a gooey paste, not too liquidy or dry. put it in a pan (either an empty mac one, or you can get a 21 pallet at claire's icing for $10.50, and they have it buy one get one half off. just scrape out the eyeshadows!) after you put it in a pan, i press it down and get out the extra alcohol with a tissue. then i take either another tissue or just a dry part and put it over the pan, then press a quarter into the pan, pretty hard. take the quarter and tissue off, let it dry and there you go! i love using pressed pigments, i use them a lot more than when theyre loose :] i just dont reccomend pressing acid orange or bright coral- they harden and are all gross! :/

haha i hope that helped!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow this look is amazing.... sooooo pretty!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And THANKS on telling us how to press piggies!  I now have a project after I get home from work.


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

wow breathtaking


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 3, 2006)

Skittles......... taste the rainbow.........  i really like this one


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 17, 2006)

very nice work thanks


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

lookin great, thanks heaps


----------



## ^wendy^ (Oct 1, 2006)

This is amazing! Love it!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 2, 2006)

Stunning.  I will be trying this out one day for sure.


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 3, 2006)

woooooooooooooow girl! gorgeous!


----------



## aziza (Oct 17, 2006)

absolutely incredible!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome tutorial


----------



## Sneak (Nov 1, 2006)

This look is sooo freakin HOTT


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 1, 2006)

very nice pics and thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Miss World (Nov 8, 2006)

awesome! its very unique


----------



## glorrria. (Dec 4, 2006)

saweet.


----------



## Fallon (Dec 10, 2006)

Now that is hot


----------



## oh_beth (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow I love this!! Awesome.


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2006)

Love this one, it looks stunning. I'm gonna try it tomorrow!


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

so pretty! your blending is amazing


----------



## charli687 (Apr 11, 2007)

how do u make pressed pigment?


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

i need to press my pigments because when they're all loose, i get them all over the place! 
anywho. awesome tut! i love the colors! yum!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

thats badass


----------

